# Tips for getting rid of excited 'air' snapping/biting/mouthing?



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Our GSD mix is 8 months old, and he is highly excitable. He has no 'off' switch, and his impulse control is still pretty weak at this point. He is also tipped very easily past his 'excitement threshold' and then getting his attention is darn near impossible.

The thing that worries me the most at this point is the excited snapping of his jaw in the air, light biting, mouthing, etc. We have worked with him quite a bit on bite inhibition, so when he does bite or mouth, it IS soft. I warn people to keep their faces away from him because he gets overly excited and WILL make contact with their face when he is doing this 'snapping.' He also likes to come up and lightly bite our faces if we are sitting down on his level, laying on the floor, etc. I do not think this is aggression, per se. I think he's highly excited/aroused, channels his energy through his mouth, and tries to play with humans like he would other dogs. When he comes up to us and bites our faces, he gets an immediate time-out. He is led to a room with no toys, no fun things, etc. I want him to learn that when teeth meet skin, the play is over. I also encourage him to sit and calm down before petting, especially with new people. He will calm down for a bit and then the air snapping will resume. The problem, too, is that people keep petting him during this. I guess I should tell them to back off!

We have been through beginner and intermediate training classes. We have also hired a trainer and will start in-home sessions with us in a few weeks to help eliminate this undesirable behavior. I was wondering if anyone had any tips, suggestions, or experience with this. I am hoping that it is something that can be trained out of him (and maybe also age will help, but I don't want to rely on that alone.) He's pushing 90 pounds, so it's understandably terrifying to have a 90 lb dog excitedly snapping his jaw and mouthing you. While I know that his intentions are not evil or bad, I know other people don't and should never have to worry about this from a dog. I also don't want to open myself up to any liability.

Any advice appreciated. I am very anxious, frustrated, and upset over this behavior. I feel like I have no one to blame but myself which is a hard feeling!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sure someone will come along and give you some great tips on how to stop this. I have the same issue, but in my case I'm not upset by it. I actually find it endearing if you can believe it, lol. You have to admit, the puppies are so full of enthusiasm that it would be fantastic if that was contagious. I'm waiting for mine to outgrow this behavior - he's already much better now than he was at your puppy's age.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> I'm sure someone will come along and give you some great tips on how to stop this. I have the same issue, but in my case I'm not upset by it. I actually find it endearing if you can believe it, lol. You have to admit, the puppies are so full of enthusiasm that it would be fantastic if that was contagious. I'm waiting for mine to outgrow this behavior - he's already much better now than he was at your puppy's age.


I'm kind of the same way with Russell (who turns 8 months old tomorrow). I find his silly air biting kind of charming, but he also has an off switch, so it's easy to deal with. I can get him riled up easily, but then settle him down just as quickly. 

Apparently, I'm no help!


----------

